# Chicken



## welsher7

So last night I was cutting up some chicken breast to throw in the skillet and I wondered if my RRS would like some chicken. So I cut a 2 small pieces and threw them in the tank, and I have never seen him hit a food harder than he hit the chicken. I mean he went nuts for it. Swimming all over the tank looking for more.

I think I found a new once month or so treat.

Anyone else's Ps like chicken or have something their Ps go crazy for?


----------



## Smoke

Mine likes tilapia. This week I got mahi mahi and they seemed to really like it too.


----------



## Guest

Any food that goes in the tank, they swim off with it basically fighting for it.


----------



## dcp5082

chicken is fine for them, I work in a butcher's shoppe so the only thing I'd recommend is trying to find chicken that is hormone, steroid and preservative free, such as http://www.purelyallnatural.com/Products/RTC.asp

I dont feed mine chicken, but they love smelt, I debone it and deskin it, cut it up nice and they love it. They actually like the cichlid gold pellets too from Hikari.


----------



## welsher7

I mainly feed shrimp and smelts, but thought I'd give chicken a try. I have never had luck with pellets. I'm picking up some large cariba next week, hopefully I can get them on to pellets.


----------



## Sanjo Eel

I have heard that salmonella can develop in the tank from feeding raw chicken. Anyone else heard of this?


----------



## tsk26

welsher7 said:


> So last night I was cutting up some chicken breast to throw in the skillet and I wondered if my RRS would like some chicken. So I cut a 2 small pieces and threw them in the tank, and I have never seen him hit a food harder than he hit the chicken. I mean he went nuts for it. Swimming all over the tank looking for more.
> 
> I think I found a new once month or so treat.
> 
> Anyone else's Ps like chicken or have something their Ps go crazy for?


my RBP loved chicken i havent fed it to him in a while tho. used to go nuts when i drop it in


----------



## amazonjungle

shrimp is the best for mine


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic

I tossed a piece of Swordfish in my tank and my RBP's went nuts!!!


----------



## CyberGenetics

I refrain from feeding my fish any typs of mammalian meat as much as possible for 2 reasons:

A) its not there natural food source (although on the rare occasion it is)
B) I find that in the next few days you get a soapy bubbly "scum" in the water due to meats oils and fat's.

But of course it is fine once in a while.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

It will work as an occasional treat (once in a long while) but you have to be carefull since it can waste your water...









Piranhas (especially some Caribas) eat birds in the while occasionally (not a common thing at all) but nature takes care of all the waste a way a filter can't...


----------



## amazonjungle

feed them swordfish steaks!

haha they will tear it apart


----------

